# Bypass Windows Genuine Validation in Windows Media Player 11 Installation.



## Gigacore (May 1, 2007)

edited


----------



## sam_1710 (May 1, 2007)

isnt it illegal to talk bout it here?? ..


----------



## Third Eye (May 1, 2007)

Thats illegal
Read the forum rules Intel_gigacore


----------



## Gigacore (May 1, 2007)

ok guys.... hey moderator lock this thread. if possible remove it


----------



## prateek_san (May 1, 2007)

its illegal ....man.....


----------



## shantanu (May 1, 2007)

hey someone plz report the thread.. coz if i reported it then it will not be locked..

or even i would be asked for a proof that where it is written that cracking WMP is illegal  .. so plz someone crack oh i mean report the thread


----------



## Sourabh (May 1, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> hey someone plz report the thread.. coz if i reported it then it will not be locked..
> 
> or even i would be asked for a proof that where it is written that cracking WMP is illegal  .. so plz someone crack oh i mean report the thread



You don't have to be overly sarcastic. Mods do their work, ask for proof only when it's required. No one asks you to appreciate their work, but you should try not to post such absurd comments.


----------

